# Raven Kidded!!! Pictures added pg3!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

One of my little homebred does, SGM R Ravenclaw (Anbonjo GO Black Rose x LTE Meadow-Rue) is expecting her first baby(ies) very soon! She's on day 145 today. She's bred to Gypsy Moon XCaliber (Rosasharn TL Sun Dance x Pride of Texas Gladiator). She's not very big so I am assuming its a single. I'm also assuming its a buck from our bucky year thus far.  I would just love a doeling though.  Who wouldn't right? Heck, I'd be happy with twins and one being a buck. I doubt that'll happen though.

Anyway, here's some pics from last night of Raven. She's doing great!

























What do you think she'll have?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

She is a very pretty doe!! :greengrin: I'm thinking twins... :girl: :boy:  Nice udder!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

What a beauty! I think a single as well, and hopefully it's a doeling as pretty as her mama.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

I'd say a single.  Maybe small twins. That could be a possibility. :greengrin:

Raven is really pretty! I love her color! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

Ligaments were still in place but slowly getting softer. Udder is the same so far. Sure hope there's a doeling in there!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

Oh, Rue made some lovely goats...she is gorgeous. Reminds me a lot of my Marybelle.

Wishing for some :girl: :girl: for you!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

I think she has :girl: :boy: in there!! Hope she has them soon and easily!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

Wishing big time for :girl: :girl: for her and you. She's looking good and the suspense is almost over.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 145*

Thanks everyone! She has gotten much bigger in the udder, but her ligaments are still there. They're softening but aren't disappearing yet. So I figure it'll be the weekend. I have a lot to do this weekend too so she better not take too long!  Her udder seems to have excellent height already. I'm udderly shocked. Sorry for the pun, couldn't help myself. :ROFL:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

I am thinking :girl: :boy: ... She is a beautiful doe!

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

Oh wow......she is a beautiful doe..  ...can't wait to see her twin :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

Gorgeous girl - :drool: that coloring!!!

If she goes before my dobie .... I am stealing the babies and you can come get dobie - :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*



kelebek said:


> Gorgeous girl - :drool: that coloring!!!
> 
> If she goes before my dobie .... I am stealing the babies and you can come get dobie - :ROFL:


 I'm planning to sell Raven after she kids. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

So - do you want to bring her to Idaho for me??? LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

LOL If only I were going that way soon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

You can make a special trip - you know - birthday present - :ROFL:  :ROFL:


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

Oh I always loved your Ravenclaw!! She is so pretty!  I had a goat that was smaller in her pregnancy- thought for sure she'd only have a singlet, but she had trips!! :clap: So I am going to cheer her on for trips!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars: oh, and also so she kids at the most perfectly awesome and least inconvenient time and manner!!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

Her udder keeps looking better and better. At this rate I may have to keep her.  She's always been such a nicely put together doe. Hates me for some reason, and refuses to look pretty when I set her up, but she's just beautiful.

Yes, I've had does be HUGE and have singles and I've had does not even showing, and have triplets. Go figure. Can't wait to see what she has!!!! Babies could be chamoisee, buckskin or black with or without moonspots and XCaliber does have wattles. I could do without wattles, but either way, I hope its a doe! 

I'm getting ready to walk back down and see her again before turning in and I will take the camera...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

11PM Update:

Ligaments are nearly gone. There's one lying super low and the other is gone. She has dropped and her udder is bigger...
















Sorry about the rear udder photo, she was stretching in the picture so it looks funny...









I am pretty sure it's going to be tomorrow for her. Heading to bed now!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 146*

I'm thinking twins!! :girl: :girl: or :girl: :boy: !!! She is a very pretty doe!! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

Raven's ligaments are completely gone, she's nothing but mush now. Udder is big and I can't imagine it being much bigger for her.  She was none too thrilled with me cleaning out her stall. She hasn't really touched her breakfast either. So I do believe we'll have a baby today or tonight! 










"Why do you keep taking pictures of my butt???"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

looking nice - she is a real nice doe


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

She's just beautiful!!! I think kids today ( hopefully!)


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

I love that last one :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

She was happily eating every snack I gave her yesterday, but this morning she only took a couple animal crackers before turning her nose up at those even! So I think we're going to have a baby today.

She's super restless. Has laid down once this morning but it was short lived. She was up again in no time and has paced non all over that stall. Stopping here to sniff the hay, walk over their to look at at the other goats. Round and round she goes. She seems to be favoring one corner which of course is nearest to the moms/babies side and she's been playing head butting games with someone over there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*



> "Why do you keep taking pictures of my butt???"


 LOL :greengrin:

yep...... she getting ready....we should have kids......sometime tonight...or sooner.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

She's been really restless. I can't tell if there's any contractions with her standing up. She's just finally laid down. Talking a good bit more than usual too. So who knows. Guess I need to start lunch.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

wow she's really pretty.

lunch?! it's 8am. :wink: jk...thats not your time.
man! as I was typing we had a big earthquake..thats the second big one this week...we had a 5.7 last week ..kinda weird.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

we could have babies sooner...... :wink:



> unch?! it's 8am. :wink: jk...thats not your time.
> man! as I was typing we had a big earthquake..thats the second big one this week...we had a 5.7 last week ..kinda weird.


wow Katrina... an earth quake? Hope you stay safe.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*

yep. i just checked the earthquake center's website it was an 4.08 magnitude, last week it was 5.7..it looks like we've had three this morning...4am, 7am and 8:48am. thats what ya get for livving on/near a tectonic plate = earthquakes and volcanoes :roll:

i think dobie is going to beat raven...but maybe theyre planning it so they kid at the same time!!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Raven is on day 147! No ligaments!!!*



> i think dobie is going to beat raven...but maybe theyre planning it so they kid at the same time!!!


 you may be right ...they are probably waiting to kid... at the same time...LOL :wink: :greengrin:



> yep. i just checked the earthquake center's website it was an 4.08 magnitude, last week it was 5.7..it looks like we've had three this morning...4am, 7am and 8:48am. thats what ya get for livving on/near a tectonic plate = earthquakes and volcanoes


 well I will pray.... that you and your family stay safe......Katrina ray: :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven Kidded!!!*

We're suppose to be on a fault line here but *thank goodness* we rarely have earth quakes.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven Kidded!!!*

Raven decided to start pushing as soon as I sat down to eat lunch. Isn't that how it goes? I woofed down my grub and watched her the whole time. She started pushing more and more so I went down. Sat and watched her. She did a great job! Super! She delivered one big doeling! She's black with a white belt, frosted ears and a star. She also has moonspots all over her! I will get photos soon. She's a keeper!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Raven Kidded!!!*

ooh! cngrats! she sounds pretty..good job raven!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Raven Kidded!!!*

 It's a GIRL! :girl: :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Raven Kidded!!!*

I'm so glad you got a girl!!! :clap: Congrats!!! :stars: Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Raven Kidded!!!*

Pictures!!!! Look at all these moonspots!!!!!


































I had a name picked out... SGM XCellence but I also like the name Shimmer. So I'm trying to decide what to name her.

My daughter Hannah likes Shimmer. So she could be SGM X Shimmer or possibly something like SGM X Shimmer N Shine or something?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like shimmer n shine

shes adorable!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I like Shimmer N shine too, She is Very, Very cute. CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! She's absolutely gorgeous! :drool: Sure you don't wanna send her over here? :wink: 

I like Shimmer n' Shine as well.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Shimmer N Shine it is then.  

Yep, I'm sure. That little thing has to stay here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

What a beautiful lil' doe!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my! :shocked: SHE'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATS! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Great names, I think I am more partial to Shimmer n Shine  She is so pretty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shimmer n' Shine :thumbup: A big congrats....she is adorable.....  :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaay a girl-congrats! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: 
:thumb: on the moonspots. I love the dark brown and the name!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! She is gorgeous - - - just a hint - - - dont let Brandi see her - she will be there to steal her!!! :ROFL:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very pretty little doeling Ashley, and the momma is quite a looker too!

Congratualtions!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Only one big kid, but OH, WHAT A KID!!!! She is beautiful, and I love her name!  Congrats!! :clap: Good job Raven!


----------

